
Amsterdam fights overtourism: Go see rest of the Netherlands - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/amsterdam-overtourism/index.html
======
coldtea
Well, nobody cares for the rest of the Netherlands. Nobody cares for Amsterdam
either, they come for the weed, and maybe a couple of museums you can see in a
day.

(Where nobody is a colloquial term for "few people").

~~~
ksaj
As a Canadian, I can buy pot from my provincial government. And they'll
deliver it to me for free if I buy enough.

Going to the Netherlands to buy it seems a bit of unnecessary effort.
Canadians have other reasons that make it worthwhile - we have a very strong
war-time connection, and there are a number of tributes to our little corner
of the Earth that are absolutely worth visiting. It's really humbling.

~~~
coldtea
> _Going to the Netherlands to buy it seems a bit of unnecessary effort._

That's because you're Canadian, an ocean away and with legal pot (from what
you say). Canada is not a major source of tourism for the Netherlands.

To put it in perspective, in a year Germany had 5 million tourists to The
Netherlands, UK 2.2 million, the US 1.4 million, and Canada a mere 180,000. Or
compare to 17 million tourists a year from Europe alone.

